# The Hotel Zlatorog



## Darkdickie (Dec 31, 2015)

Some of the pictures are blurred from hand held shooting without flash.
The Hotel Zlatorog is located in the centre of Ukanc and is a short walk from Vogel Ski Resort in Slovenia. Nacionalni Park Triglav is within driving distance of the Hotel Zlatorog. The centre of Bohinj is 20 minutes away by car. Lake Bohinj is five minutes away by car. I stayed here a number of times and on my last visit back this year was utterly amazed at what we found..
This is the view from the hotel at the top of the mountain looking down onto the Zlatorog hotel,it is the biggest building in the picture next to the winding road in the picture.


Hotel Zlatorog from above. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Swimming pool changing area by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Caved in roof of swimming pool by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Swimming pool area by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


The way back in to the hotel from the swimming area by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Used to be the games room by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Landing area with lifts and stairs to reception. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Landing area with lift to the left of screen by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Vacant room by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Store cupboard by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Another room. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Corridor with rooms off (different floor) by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Back of building and swimming pool area by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Fire escape down by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


The way in at the rear of building. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Swimming pool area from outside by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Fire extinguisher in garden by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Side of hotel dining room. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


This is what the hotel looks at, not too bad. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


The pool as it was. by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


The pool as it was by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Front of hotel Zlatorog by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Front of hotel Zlatorog by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


hotel Zlatorog pool by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr

The sister hotel next door is amazingly spooky and very old, the annexe hotel is utterly untouched across the road, couldn't find a way in though.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 31, 2015)

Not a bad post but then I cannot say it was awful. The only thing was, I think you'll know, the blurry pictures which spoils what could have been a good report. The rest of the pictures were fine. Looks like a nice hotel at one time.


----------



## krela (Jan 1, 2016)

Gotta love a holiday find. Our first location from Slovenia I think, thanks for posting!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 1, 2016)

Really interesting site with amazing scenery especially your first shot.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 2, 2016)

That's got some incredible views! Nice report


----------

